# Angelgeschäft in und um Kappeln?



## haegar5000 (21. September 2010)

Hallo Meerforellengemeinde!

Bin aus Köln und zur Zeit in Schönhagen in Urlaub und hab gestern Abend meine erste Meerforelle an der Steilküste gefangen, eine gute 30er, schon umgefärbt, hab ich noch im Wasser gelöst und zur Vermehrung geschickt! 
In der aufkommenden Dunkelheit hab ich mir einige Blinker durch Gewässerunkenntnis abgerissen und brauche jetzt ein paar neue. Kann mir jemand ein Angelgeschäft in und um Kappeln empfehlen, welches ordentliche Meerforellenblinker führt?

Wäre toll, wenn Ihr mir ein paar Tipps geben könntet. |rolleyes

Uwe aus Köln, in der Heimat Hecht-, Zander- und Barbenjäger, frisch angefixt von der Meerforellenangelei! #6


----------



## Jetblack (21. September 2010)

*AW: Angelgeschäft in und um Kappeln?*

Versuch's mal hier ist knapp 50km weg von Dir - aber die Spritkosten sind vermutlich vernachlässigbar, im Vergleich zu dem, was Du dort ggf. im Kaufrausch liegen lässt. Das soll nicht heissen, dass der Laden überteuert ist ... nur GUT sortiert 

DS Angelsport - Center
Ochsenweg 72
24941 Flensburg - Weiche

Gruss Jetblack


----------



## knutemann (21. September 2010)

*AW: Angelgeschäft in und um Kappeln?*

Wenn du nicht so weit fahren willst entweder direkt im Hafen von Kappeln
Wassersportzentrum Kappeln 
od. in Eckernförde
http://www.angeln-und-mehr.de/


----------



## haegar5000 (21. September 2010)

*AW: Angelgeschäft in und um Kappeln?*

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten, werde gleich mal in den Hafen nach Kappeln fahren, gegebenfalls morgen mal nach Eckerförde!

Petri Heil,
Uwe us Kölle! #h


----------

